# Aloe vera juice for horse digestion? gut help please?



## minniemouse (28 September 2010)

Hi has anyone ever used Aloe Vera Juice for their horse? i have been reading up on it as my young horse has travelled twice and both times he has been uncomfortable when unloaded,last time was on Sunday, looked a bit tucked up and swishing tail definatley looked uncomfortable i.e turning round to bite his sides then seemed fine after a few minutes but then kept getting tucked up on and off throughout the day. Also really sloppy droppings.

As soon as he was home he was fine again? i put it down to the stress of travelling and wanted to get something to help soothe his gut, also ordered some brewers yeast and liqourice as read that these things also good.

This is before i go down the route of getting him scoped for ulcers. since i bought him a few months ago i have changed his feed to readigrass, outshine and speedibeet and half a scoop of bran .....No Cereals.Also Naf haylage balancer and a scoop of limestone flour He has put condition on and has a nice shiney coat but his droppings are never firm but are not as bad as when i travelled him!

Does aloe help? I wormed him for tapeworm tonight and he was swishing his tail again but not tucked up, i have got someone to check him late on tonight and going lst thing in the morning but just wondered if i should try him on the aloe? Also which kind is best and where to get it from, if he still dosn't look right on these things i will get him scoped. 

Any replies appreciated thanks


----------



## ImogenBurrows (28 September 2010)

Hmm, aloe vera can be really good at boosting the immune system all round, but I haven't used it for GIT disturbances.  TBH I think it'd be a really good idea to get him scoped, then you know where you stand prior to trial and error treatments? 

If you do want to follow the supplements route for GIT though probiotics is where it's at for this type of thing IMO.  Most feed suppliers do a whole range....I have a lot of clients with horses on probiotic yoghurt though too  I'm surprised they'll eat it!! 

I would be more keen on advising you down that route - as a starting point try looking at Protexin Propaste....they also make granules in a tub I think....http://www.protexin.com/vet/product.php?id=28

Hope that Helps,
Imogen


----------



## spacefaer (28 September 2010)

I've fed an aloe vera juice drink to a couple of horses - not specifically for digestive upset - more as a general allround tonic.  Bizarrely, I had a mare with a flat platelet sarcoid on her neck - about 2" across and in the centre of her neck.  While she was on the juice, the sarcoid spontaneously disappeared. I can't say there was any connection but it was very useful timing!

I have a horse with randomly runny droppings - he has NAF Pink Powder to keep him firmer - if I change anything within his lifestyle, he gets a double dose of PP to help keep him stable.  I second the thought of probiotics too


----------



## minniemouse (29 September 2010)

hi

Thank you both for your replies, i have ordered some Protexin Propaste today and also bought some Aloe vera and have added it to his feed tonight(cant hurt to try it although i wasnt sure how much to give him!). If it happens again when he travels i will get the vet.
He was fine today after worming for tapeworm. Thanks for your advice


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (29 September 2010)

i would ditch the bran and limestone flour completely, and give him either pink powders or pre and probiotics. and plenty adlib quality hay or haylage and grass. as he is young he may well find travelling stressy, so try to do a few short journeys regularly ie round the block from home to homeagain. if your journeys were long/longish then a show or lesson and return journey he might just have been dehydrated  and tucked up.


----------



## oscarwild (29 September 2010)

I would try a probiotic first to be honest.  Used on on my boy while we were going through some gut issues,  Vet adviced it.

Then he was put on aloe vera gel and to be honest it didnt do much for my horse but the vet has used it for other horses and it has worked for them.  It seemed to aggrivate the issue but i read somewhere that it can depending on where the issue is.  Would be worth a go but its terribly expensive and doesnt last long so would try a probiotic first.  I always have probiotic on hand as so does my YO.  For feeding during stressful times with competing horses and travelling horses and stuff.


----------



## minniemouse (29 September 2010)

ofcourseyoucan said:



			i would ditch the bran and limestone flour completely, and give him either pink powders or pre and probiotics. and plenty adlib quality hay or haylage and grass. as he is young he may well find travelling stressy, so try to do a few short journeys regularly ie round the block from home to homeagain. if your journeys were long/longish then a show or lesson and return journey he might just have been dehydrated  and tucked up.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, both journey's were only 20 mins from home and he travelled with a companion but he is quite a stressy spooky type. I have him on NAF haylage balancer as when i rang the Naf helpline the lady recommended it over the pink powder as she said it has a digestive clay in it? He always has adlib haylage and also a small skip half full of readigrass and speedi beet to munch on overnight so is never left in the stable without forage, he is out during the day but in every night.

Which pre/probiotic would you all recommend to feed regulary, as there are so many on the market i don't know which one is best? thanks again.


----------



## geneliageorge (30 April 2011)

Aloe Vera is a good for digestion. Aloe Vera can also increase immunity and the energy level of your horse. Aloe Vera is a natural supplement and it has no side effects.


----------



## lizzi2 (30 April 2011)

Here's an article from a Vet on effects of Aloe Vera with horses - http://taranet.co.uk/Aloe-vera-extracts-in-equine-clinical-practice.pdf 

If choosing between brands, choose one where the Aloe is naturally grown and cheaper isn't always best!


----------



## horsedreams (1 May 2011)

hi
i can't help on the aloe vera side as not tried it 

i have a stressy TB who used to get like yours travelling and anything that ruined her routine

we first used pro balance from the vets but it wasn't working and after many other products i now use coligone powder daily and this as helped an awful lot 

i also give her a syringe of coligone if we  travel over an hour to anywhere it does help her she never gets tucked up anymore but as with many products it is trial and error what works best for each horse individually


----------



## Whoopit (1 May 2011)

My friend is sales person for an aloe vera company (she's actually a solicitor but is so obssessed with Aloe Vera products she spreading the love!). Her horse crib bites and we reckon it's because he has stomach ulcers and gut problems - slosh a bit of aloe vera juce (make sure you get one that is as to 100% aloe vera product as possible - don't want to "advertise" the company name but if you want it PM me) into his tea everyday and his crib biting eases up and practically stops. He will actually drink it neat too.

And also, I bought it for my boyfriend when he quit smoking to aid his, er, "movements" and it worked a treat.  Shame he started smoking again after a year quit!!!!!!


----------



## Olliecp77 (2 May 2011)

Vet gave me 2 litres of aloe vera to syringe into my horses throat (disaster and went over me mostly) after he had a second occurrence of nephrosplenic entrapment (mild this time and this was in addtion to full vet treatment!).  I ended up putting it into his feed and he perked up so much that I now give a good splash in his feeds.  If I run out I notice him not quite as perky after a while.  I get it on the buy one get one for a penny deal in holland and barret as its dear to buy and couldn't find any animal grade stuff.  Used to buy at discount from pharmacy friend but H&B deal is the best - stock up when its on.


----------



## cubaruby (22 November 2012)

Its pretty well documented that aloe vera is good for the gut. There are countless references to people with IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) who were cured after drinking aloe vera, as well as other digestive problems. At least its a natural product thats well tested. In fact theres a website dedicated to aloe vera for horses called (surprise, surprise!) www.aloeveraforhorses.com. I know of an event yard who give it daily to their liveried horses, without telling the owners (they just add it to the feed bill), and the horses seem to experience fewer health problems all round. There is also now a page on Facebook with a catalogue of aloe vera products for horses (www.facebook.com/forevermobile/app_285989874830723) offering some very good discounts.


----------



## Silverfire (22 November 2012)

I've been feeding my filly Aloe Vera and Manuka honey for 4 months to aid with digestion etc. Don't know if its doing anything but she loves it and its quite cheap!

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/fsc-aloe-vera--manuka-honey-juice-1000ml_1_52018.html


----------



## mickey12345 (22 November 2012)

Given our horse ALoe Vera Juice just a capfull in his dinner every night for 5 or 6 years supposed to boost the immune system and help the gut. Dont know if it works but he is 23 and looks good. Get the humane stuff from
 H & B when it is on special offer


----------

